# Using Titanium Backup to move saves from GNEX to N7



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

I have game saves on my GNEX backed up using TB that I want to move over to my N7. How do I get them over? It would be as easy as pulling them down from my Dropbox account, but I can't seem to figure out how to do that. Thanks for the help!


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Upload to Dropbox or adb pull/push or drag and drop the backups.


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yea I noticed the same that some files wouldn't move to my pc so I had I gave up lol. The apks would just not the other two extension

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jumpmanjay (Jun 7, 2012)

drose6102 said:


> Yea I noticed the same that some files wouldn't move to my pc so I had I gave up lol. The apks would just not the other two extension
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


ok, yeah, whats up with that? i had the same problem.

here is what i did-

use root explorer to zip your titanium backup folder (doesnt take too long, surprisingly...a couple mins for 500mb)
upload the zip to gdrive (this took a long time)
download the zip on your desktop from gdrive
unzip on pc
copy files to n7
restore in TB

worked great.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

jumpmanjay said:


> ok, yeah, whats up with that? i had the same problem.
> 
> here is what i did-
> 
> ...


Will try that! Will it get around this issue though: Whenever I try to move files from a TB folder to my computer it only lets me move one file at a time, whether I try to drag and drop or control-c and control-v copy and paste. Is there some way I can avoid having to drag and drop each file individually?


----------



## rccola85 (Dec 26, 2011)

I actually just did this exact thing last night. For some reason I've never been able to get my backups to sync to the cloud, but I don't really care about it. I used the AirDroid app from Google Play to download my entire TitaniumBackup folder to my Mac (it saves it as a zip file) then installed the app on my Nexus 7 & uploaded the backups via AirDroid as well. It's a pretty nice app.


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Im able to drag and drop with no problems. I copied the whole Titanium Backup folder using my USB cable from my phone to my desktop. Then Hooked the N7 to my PC using the usb and deleted the Titanium Backup folder on the tablet and copied over the new one from my desktop. Then opened Titanium backup and ran a batch restore of all apps unchecking the system apps. Worked like a charm


----------



## ocbooger (Jul 25, 2011)

I used the Dropbox sync option in TB. In Schedules run sync to dropbox on Gnex..... once it finished I did the same with N7. I went in and restored only what I wanted on the N7.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

jumpmanjay said:


> ok, yeah, whats up with that? i had the same problem.
> 
> here is what i did-
> 
> ...


Why not download directly to the N7?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I would recommend not restoring data if you do this. Some apps save various system information that relates to how they are viewed and how they run. I would say just redownload all your apps and copy over any save file, docs, etc that you need.


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

jumpmanjay said:


> ok, yeah, whats up with that? i had the same problem.
> 
> here is what i did-
> 
> ...


Well played good sir.... well played....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> I would recommend not restoring data if you do this. Some apps save various system information that relates to how they are viewed and how they run. I would say just redownload all your apps and copy over any save file, docs, etc that you need.


How do I just move the saves?


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

nhat said:


> Why not download directly to the N7?


I was wondering the same thing. Would save you lots of time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jumpmanjay (Jun 7, 2012)

nhat said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Would save you lots of time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


because when you download (pin) a file from gdrive onto an android device, it saves it under sdcard/android/data/com.google.android.apps.docs/files/pinned_docs_files_do_not_edit/someobscurefoldername/yourfile.zip and you arent able to do anything with it. root explorer showed it as a blank file when i tried opening it. explicitly extracting it did not do anything either.


----------



## czechm8 (May 16, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried the Send and Import functions with Ti backup? 
You can send app, data or app+ data to cloud. And then import to another device using Ti backup again.

Tap'd out on my Gnex


----------



## DeFeet (Feb 20, 2012)

So.. is there not any issue with phone apps vs tablet apps? Does it get the different version when you download them? Or does it download both and it detects which interface upon launch?


----------



## jumpmanjay (Jun 7, 2012)

DeFeet said:


> So.. is there not any issue with phone apps vs tablet apps? Does it get the different version when you download them? Or does it download both and it detects which interface upon launch?


they should be one apk. the settings determine how it should be laid out.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

jumpmanjay said:


> Has anyone ever tried the Send and Import functions with Ti backup?
> You can send app, data or app+ data to cloud. And then import to another device using Ti backup again.
> 
> Tap'd out on my Gnex


That's how I've been doing it with my N7 for single apps. Works great. All you do is install the TiBkp file.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

I just mounted both devices and opened thunar and dragged over everything I wanted. Then opened tibu and restored data to the few user apps I wanted data from. Then deleted what I all I didn't want. Then did a force redo backups with tibu on the n7.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jumpmanjay (Jun 7, 2012)

nhat said:


> I've always uploaded to Dropbox and use Root Explorer to move the files.


yes, dropbox is much better than gdrive.


----------

